# WSC MP3: Duguid, "Nehemiah - the best king Israel never had" and more



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 9, 2006)

============================================================
WSC WEBSITE UPDATES July 5, 2006
============================================================


WSC AUDIO
------------------------------------------------------------
This month WSC's website features the second of four
Homecoming Lectures: "Nehemiah - the Best King Judah Never
Had" by Dr. Iain DuguidProfessor of Old Testament

LISTEN NOW:
http://wscal.edu/resources/audio/06.07.mp3

LECTURE NOTES:
http://wscal.edu/alumni/homecominglecs/index.php


UPCOMING AUDIOS: 

August
"Job 19:25-27, Beatific Vision or Bodily Resurrection?"
Hywel R. Jones 

September
"Whosoever Will Be Saved: Emerging Church? Meet Christian
Dogma" R. Scott Clark


WSC WRITINGS
------------------------------------------------------------
WSC Writings features scholarly or theological articles from
members of our faculty. This month we hear from Rev. Joel E.
Kim. http://wscal.edu/faculty/wscwritings/06.07.php


PREACHING Christ
------------------------------------------------------------
The featured alumni sermon this month comes from Mr.
Christopher Sandoval ('05-M.Div.),who is preparing to plant
a bilingual Hispanic church in the Chicago area for the OPC.
http://wscal.edu/alumni/preachingchrist/06.07.php


FACULTY REFLECTIONS
------------------------------------------------------------
How can we be sure that what we hold in our hands is the
true Word of God? Dr. S. M. Baugh writes a letter to WSC
alumni entitled "Textual Variations and Inerrancy."
http://wscal.edu/alumni/facreflections/06.07.php


DEAN'S DESK
------------------------------------------------------------
For an inside look at life at WSC, read this letter from
Dean of Students Julius J. Kim.
http://wscal.edu/prospectivestudents/deansdesk/06.07.php


OPT-IN or OPT-OUT
============================================================
You have been sent this newsletter because you are part of
the Westminster Seminary California community. We value our
relationship and strive to improve our communications with
you. However, we also respect your privacy and that you may
not want to receive these email updates.

To UNSUBSCRIBE please send email to:
mailto:[email protected]


WESTMINSTER SEMINARY CALIFORNIA
1725 BEAR VALLEY PKWY
ESCONDIDO CA 92027


----------

